
Ask HN: How does slow internet impact your work? - igolden
For those who don&#x27;t have access to high-speed internet (&lt;5mbps up&#x2F;down) - how has this impacted your work?<p>With  modern package managers (npm, pip, etc), docker images, etc - it can take significant time to download dependencies. I currently have a fiber internet connection (&gt;300mbps), but there&#x27;s a chance I&#x27;ll move to a rural area with slow internet (&lt;5-7mbps).<p>For reference, i use docker&#x2F;ruby&#x2F;go&#x2F;js professionally so that requires frequent downloads, updates to packages. Everything is of course collaborated on via git.<p>TLDR;<p>- How do you manage the constant upload&#x2F;download of software development with slow internet?<p>- Do you have any tips&#x2F;tricks for managing dependencies with slow internet?<p>- Do you ever manage days at a time without internet access?<p>Thanks all!
======
avargas
I currently live in Colombia and every once in a while, around 40-60% of
packages drop. I noticed it was a peer connection in Miami, and almost all
traffic went through there. Even if I went to an Argentinian IP, it would
still go up north to Miami and then south (my guess is cheap residential
peering connections). Anyways I basically got a server from a provider that
bypasses this peer connection, and setup a VPN. When my internet starts
misbihaving, I simply connect thru that VPN and it fixes the package loss. You
adapt.

------
imhoguy
Surelly it will be pain once you have been "spoiled" with by fiberoptic.

Keep in mind that for asymetric 5-7mbps downlink you may have 0.5-1mbps
uplink. Also if you plan to work remotely in a team then video-conference and
screen-sharing quality may be very poor.

For heavy stuff (rebuilding Docker images etc) it is convenient to have some
remote ssh dev machine with the top connectivity (AWS, etc).

Other than that invest in some redundant links - research locally available
4G, WiMax or directed WiFi, cable TV operators.

------
auganov
As long as it's a reliable connection it's not all that bad. Annoying, but you
adapt.

But having an unreliable line is a whole different story. When things stop
working and you can't do anything, can't plan for it - you loose your flow. It
might sound funny or even wrong given what's going on there, but this was
hands down the biggest boon to my life quality when living in China.

------
eazystock
The major impact goes to the productivity, which directly affects business &
project management

